# revert to default config options



## dbi (May 15, 2009)

How do I revert to defaults recursively?

Let's say I have installed kde w/o OpenGL support by answering "no" every time I was asked for each dependency. Now I have changed my mind and want to rebuild everything with its default settings...like if I had done:
  "cd /usr/ports/*/kde4 make -DBATCH install"
on a fresh installed system?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2009)

All configured options are in /var/db/ports/$portname/options files, so you could remove the ones you want to 'reconfig'. When an 'options' file is absent, the make process will run 'make config' again (or use defaults in BATCH mode).

An experimental way (as in: I've never tried it) would be to run 'make -DBATCH rmconfig install clean' on the top level port, hoping all dependencies will inherit those targets and revert to defaults. At your own risk.


----------



## dbi (May 15, 2009)

I like the first method better. Thank you!


----------



## phoenix (May 15, 2009)

I don't know if it's been added to the ports tree yet or not (never had a use for something like this), but there was work being done a month or two ago to create *rmconfig-recursive* or something similar, to match *config-recursive*.


----------

